# Check list /list of documents for 176 Visa Application



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Since i got state sponsorship from WA and finally i have decided to apply for Visa application under category 176.

People who have recently apply for the same, Can you please provide me the list of documents required for whole online application (i.e. for myself and my spouse). Please mention any document that give me step by step idea of online application (if possible), any link or doc name. 

Moreover, i have already scanned & attested copies ( by Notary Public) are available with me but those were attested around a year ago while i was applying for ACS. My question is, do i need to re attest photocopies of my documents from Notary Public to attach to online application. 


Please clear my confusion that is when we fill online application then why we need to fill 1221 form manually and to scan it for upload? what about Form 80, do i need to provide while submitting online application? 

Thanking in advance


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Arshad, there are changes as indicated on the imm isite
starting tomorrow, 8th may they wont accept any 175, 176 application till about 30th June. I suggest u apply today itself, before midnight today.. u get 30 days to upload documents.. atleast make the payment without wasting time


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Arshad, the list of documents is the same as your assessment docs. other than that add your marriage cert, wife's educational documents, birth certificates, pp copies and no if ur docs were attested a yr back, u do not have ot get them done again with current date.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I was uploading my documents and its close, though i have submitted and application earlier along with payment. Now they have shutdown whole system, may i send the documents or not? totally confused.

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont be confused, u can upload the documents later or send teh documents through email. I used an agent so cant give u the exact email id etc, ask randhir (mr india) he will guide you through. i remember he mentioned emailing the documents on an email id..


----------

